# mp3 player Philips hdd1420 [non risolto]

## ckx3009

cdt, mi trovo con quel lettore mp3 e non ho la piu' pallida idea di come fare a farlo riconoscere al pc. 

in /dev vengono creati, quando lo connetto, questi nodi:

```
usbdev1.6_ep00

usbdev1.6_ep01

usbdev1.6_ep81

usbdev1.6_ep82
```

null'altro.

con lsusb appare questo

```
Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0471:014c Philips 
```

amarok non lo riconosce, anche se (a quanto dice lui) dovrebbe essere in grado di farlo.

hald e dbus vengono avviati durante il boot e kde, come richiesto, e' compilata con la use flag "hal"

nel kernel penso ci siano tutti i drivers necessari al riconoscimento della periferica (se puo' essere riconosciuta), dato che un normale hdd usb viene riconosciuto e montato senza problemi.Last edited by ckx3009 on Mon Oct 20, 2008 9:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

dai uno sguardo qui e bada che deve essere riconosciuto come memoria di massa, prova con fdisk /dev/sd[quelchepotrebbeessere] perchè pare che venga riconosciuto come unità multipla da usb-storage che lo vede sia come hd esterno che come lettore sd/usb key e questo crea problemi oltre al fatto che il trasferimento è lentissimo. Il mount in autoriconoscimento è impossibile, puoi solo configurare un montaggio automatico e pare che devi impostare i permessi giusti per la directory radice del dispositivo.

Ovviamente usb-storage lo puoi avere sia come modulo che builtin ma devi abilitare tutti i supporti.

La conclusione generale è che è un ottimo lettore ma il supporto per linux fa semplicemente schifo.

Ci ho messo trenta secondi con google a trovare una infinità di risposte (ma non in italiano e tantomeno nel disprezzabile idioma d'albione, dimostrazione che saper parlare più lingue serve...   :Twisted Evil:  ).

[OT]le richieste di supporto hardware vanno in discussioni[/OT]

----------

## ckx3009

ti ringrazio, ora sto cercando di farlo riconoscere come memoria di massa anche se non ne vuole sapere di creare il nodo in /dev: solo i nodi che indicano la periferica usb.

ho guardato nella config del kernel e credo di aver abilitato tutti i supporti necessari

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config |grep USB|grep -vE '#'

CONFIG_USB_IRDA=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_USB_EZUSB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CH341=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_MPR=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XA=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA28XB=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA18X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QW=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA19QI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49W=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_USA49WLC=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OTI6858=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE_PADDED=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=y

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=y

```

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ci ho messo trenta secondi con google a trovare una infinità di risposte (ma non in italiano e tantomeno nel disprezzabile idioma d'albione, dimostrazione che saper parlare più lingue serve...   ).

 

purtroppo le soluzioni che ho trovato erano nella maggior parte in tedesco: leggo bene italiano e inglese, me la cavo col francese e interpreto decentemente lo spagnolo, ma purtroppo di tedesco non capisco un'H.

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT]le richieste di supporto hardware vanno in discussioni[/OT]

 

[OT]ops   :Confused:  [/OT]

edit: ho trovato un pacchetto che si chiama "libmpt" e sembra fatto apposta: ora, con quello installato, in /dev, se collego il gogear appare un symlink

```
libmtp-1-2 -> bus/usb/001/007
```

peccato che non me lo fa montare perche' dice che non e' un dispositivo a blocchi.  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

[semi-OT]  :Laughing:  ti manca proprio l'idioma teutonico (anche se la mia pronuncia francese resta raccapricciante nonostante madre insegnante e cognata interprete, proprio di francese... ma prima o poi devo decidermi ad imparare il russo o l'arabo od il giapponese o meglio ancora il portoghese, così mi rifaccio)

in realtà sarebbe stato meglio postare l'output di 

```
zcat /proc/.config.gz | grep "USB_STORAGE"
```

 in questo modo eventuali supporti disabilitati sono evidenti 

[/semi-OT]

Forse abilitare il verbose debug (CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m per forza o ti affoga il sistema con tutti i suoi log) potrebbe aiutarti a capire cosa vede il driver e quali problemi incontra.

Per montare un device via libmpt ti serve anche questo credo, ma nei post che ho letto non se ne parla, dicono di aver montato direttamente il device (però trattandosi, per quel che ho letto, di utonti mk/rh/ubuntu/suse non è che diano grande affidamento, capaci che se lo ritrovano senza saperlo).

----------

## ckx3009

con mtpfs si puo' montare il dispositivo come un hdd, pero' non mi vede nulla di nulla al suo interno, mentre dovrebbe esserci un po' di musica.

dal canto suo, con il golb da solo non riesco ad aprirlo, quindi mi trovo praticamente da capo.

[idea folle]si puo' sostituire il firmware e mettere una mini-distro-linux che lo faccia partire e gli faccia fare il suo lavoro?[/idea folle]

----------

## oRDeX

se hai un compilatore ed un bootloader per la sua arch e tutti i driver perche` funzioni, allora Sì.

Ma ho qualche dubbio rispetto alla roba a disposizione. Ameno che non rientri in qualche famiglia di player su cui stanno/hanno lavorato

----------

## djinnZ

dimenticavo che il supporto rio karma richiede che sia abilitata l'apposita opzione in usb-storage ma anche il formato di partizione proprietario (drivers->filesystem->partition tables, nel dubbio abilita tutto), vedi se non è questo il caso.

----------

## federico

Non so bene di quale lettore si tratti ma il mio philips go gear utilizzava un sistema piu' o meno proprietario per caricare al suo interno il database di musica, una volta uplodata tramite mount del disco. Avevo fatto un applicativo adeguato ma siccome sto lettore qui non ce lo aveva nessuno non l'ho neanche raffinato e rilasciato. Prova a vedere nel forum di alcuni miei antichi post nelle sezioni internazionali a riguardo, per capire se e' il tuo problema. Fede

----------

## ckx3009

niente...ho provato a fare ogni genere di sacrificio umano e non sono riuscito a farlo riconoscere al sistema come usb-storage. a sto punto faro' una prova su una precompilata linux che ha gia' tutti gli applicativi possibili e concepibili infilati dentro (un ubuntu o simili), vedo se lo riconosce, e in quel caso, vado a vedermi un po' kernel e librerie per vedere di "riprodurre" le condizioni su gentoo in modo da farlo andare.

intanto faro' anche una richiesta sul forum internazionale, magari ricevo risposta da qualche tedesco (visto che sembra li abbiano solo loro 'sti GoGear) e spero che qualcuno sappia dove mettere le mani. in caso riesca a far funzionare il coso, edito l'ultimo post e metto la soluzione.

grazie per la pazienza   :Smile: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> non sono riuscito a farlo riconoscere al sistema come usb-storage

 

Mi sa che se il dispositivo usa mtp non ai modo di farlo vedere direttamente come usb-storage  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

